# Chucker dates?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

When does the chucker hunt start and do you have to apply like you do for grouse?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm not sure when the season starts in 2014, its in september sometime. Actually, the 2013-2014 season for them is still going, doesn't end til Feb. 15. And no, you don't have to apply to hunt them.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If they made me apply for a bird that I have to work my arse off like a chukar- I wouldn't apply-------- OK I would but **** they can work some fat off.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I think some people forget how to read a guide book


----------

